# anyone have a chain catcher for Campy EPS?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking about getting one and I have seen pics but cant tell who makes them. thank you


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Campagnolo is making their own, are they not?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you - I didnt know those existed. where did you find that? I was able get pics to pop up but cant find any for sale.


----------

